# Lost - May Contain Spoilers



## tylda1969 (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anybody else watch LOST tonight? I really didn't get into it until this summer when they started showing the whole season over again. Now I'm hooked. I'm now watching the new show about the hurricane that hits and weird things happen. And a huge plus............It's got that major hunk from Third Watch. Sorry my mind is mush right now, I can't think of the name of the show or him name.


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Did anybody else watch LOST tonight? I really didn't get into it until this summer when they started showing the whole season over again. Now I'm hooked. I'm now watching the new show about the hurricane that hits and weird things happen. And a huge plus............It's got that major hunk from Third Watch. Sorry my mind is mush right now, I can't think of the name of the show or him name. The new show is called Invasion...I was watching the first part too, but had to turn the TV off.
I love LOST!!!! OMG!!!! What the heck is that guy doing inside the hatch?!?!?


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have no idea. That is the same guy that he ran into while he was running up the stairs at the stadium. WEIRD!


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* I have no idea. That is the same guy that he ran into while he was running up the stairs at the stadium. WEIRD! I know...talk about BIG COINCIDENCE!!!! Next thing u know, that girl he did the surgery on will show up there too.Can't wait to see what happened with Sawyer and the rest of them on the boat.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 22, 2005)

I am a big fan of Lost and the new show Invasion seems very good so far.

Perhaps a mod will move this to our entertainment section and please let's all remember that there are others in different timezones who have not seen either show yet. Let's not spoil it for them.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

I watched Lost and that new show Invasion, too. I LOVE Lost! What the heck is the deal with those numbers!?!?!? Did yall notice that they were on the bottle that that guy (Desmond, yes, the guy from the stadium) injected in his arm, were the combination to his gun locker, and written on the wall? Creepy! And, what the heck is the deal with Walt? That was strange. I can't wait to watch next week's show!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 22, 2005)

Man I wish I had checked the forum after the show!! I had NO idea people would have been talking about LOST and Invasion!

I LOVED LOST! It was perfect for a season premiere! Honestly if I were Kate, the second that I made out that there was that perfectly placed mirror in the hatch I would have been SCREAMING to be pulled up!!

Invasion was awesome too, I think I'll have to make Wednesdays my LOST and Invasion nights...


----------



## Leony (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the post!

LOST will start playing on Japan cable TV next month. I'm looking forward to watch LOST.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

I have heard so many good things about it that I rented the DVD of the first season. Hopefully, I can catch up in a couple of weeks and start watching the current shows.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* LOST will start playing on Japan cable TV next month. I'm looking forward to watch LOST. It started this week over here,it was hyped like crazy! But it was good,very creepy,I'd better not read this thread,don't wanna read any spoilers


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* please let's all remember that there are others in different timezones who have not seen either show yet. Let's not spoil it for them.



Yeah can i just ask that when people want to post about something that happened in a certain episode, can they write *SPOILER* in huge letter before it so people (like moi!) dont accidentally read it. Season 1 only ended here last week so i've to wait ages to see the 2nd season!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Yeah can i just ask that when people want to post about something that happened in a certain episode, can they write *SPOILER* in huge letter before it so people (like moi!) dont accidentally read it. Season 1 only ended here last week so i've to wait ages to see the 2nd season! Oops, i'm so sorry! I wasn't even thinking. I will either keep my big mouth shut next time or write *SPOILER* before putting in my 2 cents. Sorry again.


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Dont worry about it girlie! I suppose i should really just NOT look in this thread unless i wanna know what happens.. I know others would like to chat about it


----------



## AngelaMH (Sep 22, 2005)

I never started watching Lost until they started showing the reruns either and now I'm so hooked! Love it!!


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 22, 2005)

I dont watch lost.


----------



## Salope (Sep 23, 2005)

I randomly watched LOST one night in like April and have been addicted ever since. ABC did such a great thing by replaying the season over the summer because it allowed me to catch up.

As for the season premier, it was great but left me with so many questions! I figured that the hatch had to be some kind of government something or other and I can't believe it was Desmond down there. As soon as Jack said you, I knew it even though the resemblance wasn't too great. The numbers thing is freaky and I can't wait until that gets explained some more. Shannon seeing Walt like that was freaky. He looked so weird and traumatized. I wonder what happened to the rest of the raft crew though? I can hardly wait for next week's episode.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 24, 2005)

I love Lost. I didn't even remember that about the numbers. Also, what was with the quarantine sign? So many questions.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, who else watched Lost last night? It was good but left me with so many unanswered questions. I can't wait to watch next weeks because I think it will be even better.


----------



## canelita (Sep 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* I dont watch lost. What are you doing then ? Come on you have to see this, is like the best TV program ever. Of course is up to you


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 29, 2005)

We haven't seen any episodes from the first season, but last night we watched the first two episodes of the second season because hubby's brother kept raving about the show. Very interesting! We may have to rent the first season, but we knew enough just from people talking to follow last night's episodes, I think!

That Invasion show also sounds very interesting, but it came on at 10:00 last night and I wanted to go to bed at 10:00 because I have early classes on Thursday! But I am always on the lookout for an intriguing show with supernatural elements to replace my X-Files addiction! Of course nothing could replace David Duchovny's Mulder character in my heart, lol


----------



## Sofia (Sep 29, 2005)

I watched last night and loved it. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Okay, who else watched Lost last night? It was good but left me with so many unanswered questions. I can't wait to watch next weeks because I think it will be even better. Every episode just brings more of these questions....I swear, this show has the most creative writers.
Can't wait to find out what the numbers mean.


----------



## Salope (Sep 30, 2005)

I was a bit disappointed in Wednesday's show only because it created so many more questions without answering any of the old ones. I felt like it was more a filler or exposition setting up larger plot issues in later shows. Regardless, I loved the episode, especially how all these things are tie back to the crash survivors (i.e. Sawyer meeting Jack's dad, Jack meeting Desmond in the stadium, the numbers on the hatch being the winning lotto numbers, etc.)

I'd also like to add I am in love with Matthew Fox. He's sexy in that rugged, manly way. :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I received some info in an email.

*Check it out*

What is th^at? I can't quite make it out.






*Also:*

*1. Notice any similarities to the labels on the food in the pantry...and on the crazy guys clothes??? and the sharks tail...hmmmm*

Okay, I must have missed the shark tail thing. Did anyone else see that? Is that what that link is a picture of perhaps? So many questions!

*2. A radio station played walt's crazy comments backwards...and he told Shannon&lt;ST1



&lt;/ST1



, "the button, the button is bad"*

OMG! How creepy is that?!



I wonder if that refers to the execute button in the last episode?

I love this show!


----------



## Salope (Oct 8, 2005)

The show is just plain fabulous. This past week's episode left me on the edge of my seat, as always. I love books &amp; movies in which there are lots of little things that fit into the story and that you have to be on the look out for. It kind of reminds me of the children's magazine Highlights when you looked at a nicely drawn picture but if you looked closely enough, you'd see an umbrella in a bush or something random &amp; odd like that. I'd also like to add I am in love with Jack. :icon_love


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 8, 2005)

Hubby's brother got him the 1st season on DVD for his birthday, so now we can catch up on missed episodes!





The only problem is that my schedule is starting to get a lot busier, with midterms and job interviews coming up, so I don't know when we'll watch it!


----------



## Cryssi (Oct 9, 2005)

found


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cryssi* I really want this plot to unveil faster. Same here. After waiting all summer long for season 2, I don't know how much more of this I can take



It is the BEST show ever though!!!


----------



## Blondtgr (Oct 9, 2005)

I've watched my DVDs a LOT. Oh man. I can't believe I didn't see this thread sooner!

I love love LOVE Josh Holloway(Sawyer). Oh yum. Too bad he's way too old for me. Ohhh, well. I can dream. If I ever meet him, I promised myself I'd say I was legal...just for the hell of it. I know he's married, but you never know!

Have you guys been to TheFuselage.com? I'm there a LOT. Seriously the most awesome forums ever(besides these of course)! It's put on by the Producer(JJ Abrams) and a lot of times some of the actors go there(the dudes who play Hurley, Locke, Scott, Steve, Charlie-though he's rarely there-, Shannon, Nadia-from Sayid's flashback-, etc). It's awesome. You should totally check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

I finally finished watching the first season of Lost and also downloaded the three new ones and I am so hooked! I can't wait til next week to see what happens. I am glad that they are bringing more people in. Michelle Rodriguez (Ana Lucia) is a great addition. I knew that Jin had to speak English. He always seemed like he understood them.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Yeah can i just ask that when people want to post about something that happened in a certain episode, can they write *SPOILER* in huge letter before it so people (like moi!) dont accidentally read it. Season 1 only ended here last week so i've to wait ages to see the 2nd season! I have them downloaded on my hard drive if you want them.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I knew that Jin had to speak English. He always seemed like he understood them. Oh my goodness, I was so shocked when I saw the previews! I wonder why he's been hiding it?


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

aha im a tv junkie but only watched the first ever episode of lost...dono y i didnt continue cuz i did enjoy it...guess jus not enuf tym


----------



## Blondtgr (Oct 9, 2005)

Pretty sure Jin speaking english is a dream sequence/hallucination. It would make absolutely no sense for him to not have spoken english before now. Lost likes to fakeout viewers with the previews, so I wouldn't get my hopes up that he can actually speak english. His episode is after this next one(which is Hurley's)...so...I don't know.


----------



## redrocks (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't believe I haven't found this thread sooner!

Lost is another one of my favorite shows! It's a quick hour and usually leaves me yelling at the TV in the last minute. I hate being left hanging! The show has some wonderful writers because they sure do keep you wanting more!

What's up with Jin suddenly speaking English for next weeks episode? What's up with that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

It's fixin' to come on! I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Salope (Oct 13, 2005)

So what'd everyone think of tonight's episode? Good but like the week before last, not much happened. I thought the other group of survivors who caught Michael, Jin &amp; Sawyer were cannibals and were deciding who to eat at the end of the episode but when that guy asked about Rose, I figured they are pretty much safe. I wonder where the other survivors are? Maybe they're the evil "Others" group or maybe they formed their own. I don't know. I can't wait for next week!!! (I always say this



)


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* So what'd everyone think of tonight's episode? Good but like the week before last, not much happened. I saw the Ellen Degeneres show today with Naveen Andrews, and I thought that there would be more this time too...alas, it was a pretty good story but not much did happen...oh well....at least, now we know why Jin was speaking English


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2005)

I liked today's episode. I feel like the audience learned more about Hurley and how all he wants is for people to like him... just for him. I think that there was a mental battle going on inside of him with the food and whether or not to tell the others.

When they show Rose's husband. Bernard, and he is asking Michael and Sawyer about her, I got chills. I am so glad that he is alive. At least we know that Michael, Sawyer &amp; Jin are ok... for now. Felt really sad for Sun too.

I think that the best line in the whole episode was... "You are lying to a baby." I love Charlie. He cracks me up.

FYI - for those of you who have an ipod, there are podcasts on Lost where they discuss previous episodes.


----------



## Blondtgr (Oct 13, 2005)

Charlie and Claire with the peanut butter was SO sweet. Love it. Good episode!

The tailsection people are NOT bad by any means, they're just like the regular group. The 7th episode is the african american guy's (so I've heard from the fuselage), so Ana Lucia, Libby, and that guy are going to become regulars. Maybe even Bernard. I'm starting to think Rose might be the female death coming up very very soon(right before the holidays, in only a few episodes!)...like she and her husband reunite...only to have her taken away. I'm personally hoping the death is Ana Lucia though. and Damon Lindelof actually publicly announced it to the press, so it's not technically a spoiler.

Ana Lucia is going to run into some issues trying to tell Jack what to do, I'll tell you that! And she and Sawyer better not get together. That's just sick. He can do so much better. Like me for instance! Or Kate will do. They love each other and they know it. *sigh*


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* Maybe even Bernard. I'm starting to think Rose might be the female death coming up very very soon(right before the holidays, in only a few episodes!)...*like she and her husband reunite...only to have her taken away.* I'm personally hoping the death is Ana Lucia though. and Damon Lindelof actually publicly announced it to the press, so it's not technically a spoiler. 
Ana Lucia is going to run into some issues trying to tell Jack what to do, I'll tell you that! And she and Sawyer better not get together. That's just sick. He can do so much better. Like me for instance! Or Kate will do. They love each other and they know it. *sigh*

OH NO!!!!




That'll be too sad...
LOL on the ANA LUCIA comment


----------



## redrocks (Oct 13, 2005)

I LOVED last nights episode (but I say this every week).

Seems to me they found another "site". When they first went into the bunker, the guy down there said there were 6 sites. The people in the back of the plane seem to have found another site and I betcha this is where the people are "getting sick". The french lady talked about people getting sick and dying. At the end of last nights episode the when Michael said I thought there were 22 of you, they said there were. How much you want to bet they got "sick" like the french woman talked about. Creepy huh?

I loved the fact that Hurly got to be the good guy and gave everyone some food. And I also cried a little bit at the end when Bernard asked about his wife. That was so sweet.

I don't know if any of you check out the Lost site at www.oceanicflight815.com or not, but if you click on the barcode at the bottom and then type in the password of theislandiswaiting (all one word) and hit enter you get a page of a script from episode 6 of this season. WARNING - I do NOT know if this is true or not (hoping it's not because it's dumb) but if it is... it does contain a spoiler.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

I loved last night's episode, too.

I'm tempted to click that link but since you said it contains a spoiler I think I won't.

I love the fact that Rose has known and felt that Bernard was alive this whole time. I hope they are reunited soon and I hope that's not true that she dies. That would be too sad.


----------



## redrocks (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I loved last night's episode, too.
I'm tempted to click that link but since you said it contains a spoiler I think I won't.

I love the fact that Rose has known and felt that Bernard was alive this whole time. I hope they are reunited soon and I hope that's not true that she dies. That would be too sad.


I'm not sure if it's a spoiler or not. I can't imagine that they would post a page of the script online for everyone to see. I'm really HOPING it's NOT a spoiler because I think it's pretty stupid.


----------



## Blondtgr (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't saying Rose was going to die, I was saying it's speculation. One female is most definitely going to die in the next 4 or 5 episodes. I'm just thinking the easiest one(besides Ana Lucia) would be Rose. Basically because she's not in the cast photos, she's on broadway so it's hard for her to do episodes, and she would be a better death than like, Shannon or Claire or Sun. That's just my opinion though. We'll see who it is! I think whoever it is(unless Ana Lucia), it'll be really sad.


----------



## *earnie (Oct 13, 2005)

well i heard the person dies in october which scares me because their is a shannon episode coming up and a sun episode after that.. i'm really freaked because i'm pretty sure it's not shannon and sun is my favorite girl!! ... maybe rose but i think viewers really want to see her reunite with her husband


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I don't know if any of you check out the Lost site at www.oceanicflight815.com or not, but if you click on the barcode at the bottom and then type in the password of theislandiswaiting (all one word) and hit enter you get a page of a script from episode 6 of this season. WARNING - I do NOT know if this is true or not (hoping it's not because it's dumb) but if it is... it does contain a spoiler. Okay, curiosity got the better of me and I just read the script. What the heck!? I sure hope that was fake. Hahaha!


----------



## Blondtgr (Oct 14, 2005)

That would be so awful...but I can see it happening, actually. The Zombie thing= the sickness, it seems. That's what a lot of people have been theorizing. They might've just done this for the fans to get hyped up about, or it could actually be real. Doubt it, but it could always happen in the future. Though...it kind of would make sense...the fact that it's just Michael and Jin, because it said something about Sawyer possibly not being able to make it all the way to where they're going(not dying, but not being able to go for the whole journey). I would cry so hard though. SO hard.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by **earnie* well i heard the person dies in october which scares me because their is a shannon episode coming up and a sun episode after that.. i'm really freaked because i'm pretty sure it's not shannon and sun is my favorite girl!! ... maybe rose but i think viewers really want to see her reunite with her husband Welcome to MUT!


----------



## gypsysingleton (Oct 20, 2005)

3 Weeks Til Next All New Episode.


----------



## AngelaMH (Oct 20, 2005)

I noticed last night when they showed the preview for the next episode they said in three weeks! Anybody know why it's going to be three weeks? How frustrating!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* I noticed last night when they showed the preview for the next episode they said in three weeks! *Anybody know why it's going to be three weeks?* How frustrating!



They are trying to keep us on the edge of our seats. It's working!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 20, 2005)

I was very disappointed with last night's episode (I still love the show though). Enough already with all the suspense, at least give us a few little tidbits. And that 3 week wait is going to be hell. Could it have something to do with election day coming? Maybe it's time for all those boring debates to be aired or something. Anyway no matter what, we suffer.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2005)

It sucks! I am so hooked to this show. I may rewatch the previous episodes to sedate my Lost obsession.

BTW, I am going to merge both of the Lost threads.


----------



## Salope (Oct 21, 2005)

I saw that 3 week thing and got pissed. Why are they doing this to us?!?!?





I thought the episode was good. I got so scared when Eko (sp?) and Jin were hiding in the bushes while the "Others" walked by. I swore Jin was going to sneeze or something and give them away.

What about Kate and that whole goodbye thing? Sun thinks it was about Sawyer but I don't believe Kate wanted into that bottle for that. I don't trust her. She's a shady one.

I loved the how Jin &amp; Sun met flashback with Jin turning to look at the woman in the orange dress and then bumping into Sun because his back was turned. It's so true how life works in indirect, funny ways like that.

LOST is seriously like a drug. I can't wait for my next hit.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 21, 2005)

Hm, maybe the 3-week break will give us time to watch some of the season 1 episodes... while we have been enjoying the plot twists of season 2 we really don't know the characters that well yet!

Of course, that's assuming I won't be busy with job interviews and class projects... which I am


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Hm, maybe the 3-week break will give us time to watch some of the season 1 episodes... while we have been enjoying the plot twists of season 2 we really don't know the characters that well yet!
Of course, that's assuming I won't be busy with job interviews and class projects... which I am





You will be hooked. I rented mine from Netflix and it was like an addiction. I was waiting by the mail for the next CD's. I watched it in like a matter of two weeks.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You will be hooked. I rented mine from Netflix and it was like an addiction. I was waiting by the mail for the next CD's. I watched it in like a matter of two weeks. cool... hubby got the whole first season for his birthday, his brother is addicted to the show and kept want us to watch it too!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* cool... hubby got the whole first season for his birthday, his brother is addicted to the show and kept want us to watch it too! You will definitely enjoy it! It is one of those shows that make you think.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Okay, who watched it last night and what did you think?

I am sooo freaking pissed off at that Ana Lucia girl!! I feel bad for Sayid and did you see the anger on his face? She better watch out for him now!

Does anyone know what Walt was saying backwards this time? I'm gonna check around and see if I can find out. We backed it up over and over trying to decipher but to no avail.

EDIT: I found it!

http://kansaslife.net/walt/walt_reversed.mp3

Sounds like, "they're coming and they're close"


----------



## gypsysingleton (Nov 10, 2005)

Anna Did NOT Kill Shannon, there are lots of theories check out this board

http://forums.go.com/abc/primetime/lost/thread?threadID=659873&amp;forumStart=0


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm, well, maybe she didn't shoot her but her gun had fired a shot because the chamber was open indicating it had shot the last bullet. Remember that Sawyer's gun only had one bullet left? I guess we'll find out for sure later who shot her but since I only heard one shot and Ana's gun chamber was open, i'm betting it was her.


----------



## gypsysingleton (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hmm, well, maybe she didn't shoot her but her gun had fired a shot because the chamber was open indicating it had shot the last bullet. Remember that Sawyer's gun only had one bullet left? I guess we'll find out for sure later who shot her but since I only heard one shot and Ana's gun chamber was open, i'm betting it was her. Remember that Anna Said that one bullet wouldn't work against "the others", I don't think she fired, I think she held her gun up in defence of the shot she heard, I didn't see the chamber and wouldn't get that anyway because I don't know too much about guns, I think the show is sneakier than that and if Anna shot Shannon, it wouldn't be so obvious, love the intrique though!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* Remember that Anna Said that one bullet wouldn't work against "the others", I don't think she fired, I think she held her gun up in defence of the shot she heard, I didn't see the chamber and wouldn't get that anyway because I don't know too much about guns, I think the show is sneakier than that and if Anna shot Shannon, it wouldn't be so obvious, love the intrique though!!! Hm, interesting... I only saw the first few minutes and the last few minutes because I was busy preparing for a job interview I had today. (An all-day on-site visit... ugh that was grueling!) I haven't watched the show long enough to get attached to the characters so I don't have much of an opinion.... I am interested to see next week's extended episode though


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2005)

I just watched it and oh man, I felt so bad for Sayid. He truly cared for Shannon and now she is gone (or maybe not). However, I do not think that Ana Lucia killed her. I think we are all forgetting of a little someone called... Danielle. She too has access to guns and also, what if it was someone from the camp - maybe Kate or Jack?

Also, where have Kate and Jack been? Didn't see them at all this episdoe (except for the brief moment where they show Jack in the hospital).

I sure cannot wait for next week!


----------



## gypsysingleton (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I just watched it and oh man, I felt so bad for Sayid. He truly cared for Shannon and now she is gone (or maybe not). However, I do not think that Ana Lucia killed her. I think we are all forgetting of a little someone called... Danielle. She too has access to guns and also, what if it was someone from the camp - maybe Kate or Jack? 
Also, where have Kate and Jack been? Didn't see them at all this episdoe (except for the brief moment where they show Jack in the hospital).

I sure cannot wait for next week!

I think Kate and Jack:icon_love must have been pushing the button (someone has to)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* I think Kate and Jack:icon_love must have been *pushing the button* (someone has to) Is that innuendo? hehe
Yeah, I think they were down in the hatch, as well.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Is that innuendo? hehe That is what I thought at first and then I realized she was talking about the button in the hatch. lol


----------



## Marisol (Nov 24, 2005)

Did you all watch it tonight? We learned a lot about Ana Lucia. It was a good episode... this show has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## smilingface (Nov 24, 2005)

I watched it. I liked that they showed the back story for Ana Lucia but it still didn't make me like her. I loved the end of the show when everyone was reunited. I can't wait for next week!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Tonight's episode was good, as always!

I loved the Jack and Kate kiss! It's 'bout time!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2005)

The way that it ended was awesome!

Dad?


----------



## canelita (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Tonight's episode was good, as always!
I loved the Jack and Kate kiss! It's 'bout time!

I know !! But I was expecting Jack to react different, he was like "lost" or something don't you think ?


----------



## kedarg (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it just me or does it seem as though the writers are stringing us along at a much slower pace than last year in order to maximize the number of seasons they get out of the show. I really thought this show would conclude in 2 or 3 years, but now it appears as though they want to drag it out as long as possible by introducing seemingly random new mysteries evrey episode.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* The way that it ended was awesome!
Dad?

I know!! Gave me chills! So I guess they're gonna have another "incident" because Michael is using the computer to communicate which is a no no.





Originally Posted by *Eleinys* I know !! But I was expecting Jack to react different, he was like "lost" or something don't you think ? Yeah, the both of them were. I'm not sure what all that was about.

Originally Posted by *kedarg* Is it just me or does it seem as though the writers are stringing us along at a much slower pace than last year in order to maximize the number of seasons they get out of the show. I really thought this show would conclude in 2 or 3 years, but now it appears as though they want to drag it out as long as possible by introducing seemingly random new mysteries evrey episode. Well, they can string it out as long as they want and i'll still faithfully watch. I love this show so much!


----------



## smilingface (Dec 1, 2005)

Last night's episode was okay. I liked the kiss between Jack and Kate but I don't think there was that much chemistry between them during the kiss. I thought she has more chemistry with Sawyer. Now the ending was awesome. That was the best part of the whole show. I agree that the episode was slowing moving but hopefully it will pick up.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't care if they string us along as long as the show keeps me entertained.

BTW, the next new episode isn't until January!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 2, 2005)

I like Lost, but my husband loves it! It's so weird, I think it's because I havent seen the first season.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I don't care if they string us along as long as the show keeps me entertained.
*BTW, the next new episode isn't until January!*

I know and that sucks a big one!!

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* I like Lost, but my husband loves it! It's so weird, I think it's because I havent seen the first season. Girrrrl, you need to go buy or rent the first season then! Since the next episode isn't until January, you'll have a chance to catch up.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2006)

New episode tonight... did you all watch it?

I teared up at the end with Ekko and his brother. I am glad that we got more of a background on him. But what was the black smoke thing?

Awesome show!


----------



## gypsysingleton (Jan 12, 2006)

Funniest two lines of the whole episode: When Charlie says to Eco "What are you going to hit me with your Jesus stick, I fint it strange that there is dried blood on your jesus stick, and When Sawyer called Hurley Pillsbury. If you looked close at that smoke there were people and pictures in it. Yes I am still very hooked on lost!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* New episode tonight... did you all watch it? We had recorded it and I just watched it. Loved it!

Quote:
I teared up at the end with Ekko and his brother. Me too!
Quote:
But what was the black smoke thing? I still don't know what that is but did you notice the images in it? We slowed it down and it was Echo shooting that man when he was a kid, the plane the drugs were on, the virgin Mary, and a couple other things I couldn't make out. I think that it saw he was or had been a bad person so it left him alone. Remember that it tried to take Locke, though? Strange. I have an idea but i'm still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* Funniest two lines of the whole episode: When Charlie says to Eco "*What are you going to hit me with your Jesus stick, I fint it strange that there is dried blood on your jesus stick*, and When Sawyer called Hurley Pillsbury. If you looked close at that smoke there were people and pictures in it. Yes I am still very hooked on lost!!! Yeah, that cracked me up, too!


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 13, 2006)

I am completely addicted to lost and have been since episode 1.

I am head over heels in love with the delicious sawyer. MMmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Season 1 has just finished over here and I am already having serious withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I still don't know what that is but did you notice the images in it? We slowed it down and it was Echo shooting that man when he was a kid, the plane the drugs were on, the virgin Mary, and a couple other things I couldn't make out. I think that it saw he was or had been a bad person so it left him alone. Remember that it tried to take Locke, though? Strange. I have an idea but i'm still trying to figure it all out. I have some thoughts on this too. Its like they have faced their demons and now they are good again. Does that make sense?


----------



## Elessar (Jan 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I have some thoughts on this too. Its like they have faced their demons and now they are good again. Does that make sense? It's Lost, anything makes sense




.Fair thought tho, because Locke had the same experience and said to Jack "I have seen the heart of the island and it's beautiful" (or something like that). Anyway, one of the coolest episodes this far actually. Season 2 is a bit disappointing imo, I want more answers



.

When is the next episode in America?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elessar* When is the next episode in America? This wednesday.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

I enjoyed tonight's episode. Can't wait 'til next week!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 19, 2006)

UUGGHHH!! I was so mad at Kate but I knew she was going to do what she did. IMO, we got to see a lot. What's up with the scray bush man? When the torches lit up, it reminded me of the Matrix... all synchronized.

BTW, I want to be in Jack's army.


----------



## redrocks (Jan 19, 2006)

What a great episode!!!

The bush guy means business. I have a theory that they are the original people from the "project" and something may have happened where they can't reproduce and that's why they are taking all the children. To continue their "work", whatever that may be.

I love that show and I get so mad at the end of every episode because we have to wait a week to see the next one.


----------



## smilingface (Jan 19, 2006)

Great episode last night. Sure Kate screwed up but I think they would have taken their weapons even if she wasn't there. Locke, Jack and Sawyer were outnumbered. I love it when Sawyer called Locke Mr. Clean. He does look just like Mr. Clean. Too funny.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2006)

hhhmmm... I don't know what to think about tonight's episode. I liked that we got more of the Charlie story but I was sort of confused for a while as to what was going on. I wanted to know more about the others and now we have to wait cause I think that the next few episodes are reruns. I think for me this episode just raised more questions as to what is going on. I think that the best line was from Ana-Lucia when she asked Jack "Are you hittin' that?" in regards to Kate.


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 26, 2006)

I wonder if the writers know where they are going or do they just wing it every week?


----------



## redrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

I hated last night's episode. While it was good to get more back story about Charlie, I wanted to know more about the others and the island. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I hated last night's episode. While it was good to get more back story about Charlie, I wanted to know more about the others and the island. I was very disappointed. Yeah I felt like they left us hanging and now we gotta wait until two weeks for a new episode.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* *I think that the best line was from Ana-Lucia when she asked Jack "Are you hittin' that?" in regards to Kate*. Hahaha! Agreed!
Yeah, I also agree with everyone that it was kind of a let down episode and I hate having to wait 2 weeks for the next!

I thought Hurley's crush on Libby was freakin' cute! I'm getting suspicious about her now, though. Wasn't her reaction to Hurley saying, "Don't I know you from somewhere?" kinda strange?



She said that he was the last one on the plane and that he stepped on her toes. I went back and watched that episode (it was the last one of season 1) and it shows Hurley boarding the plane and not only did he not step on anyone's toes, I didn't see Libby on the plane. Hmmm, could she be one of the "Others" or is that too obvious at this point?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I thought Hurley's crush on Libby was freakin' cute! I'm getting suspicious about her now, though. Wasn't her reaction to Hurley saying, "Don't I know you from somewhere?" kinda strange?



She said that he was the last one on the plane and that he stepped on her toes. I went back and watched that episode (it was the last one of season 1) and it shows Hurley boarding the plane and not only did he not step on anyone's toes, I didn't see Libby on the plane. Hmmm, could she be one of the "Others" or is that too obvious at this point? I think that she is. Remember what clothes she was wearing before? They resemblem what Foodwin wore. Yeah, the way she was talking to him about it makes me think that she is an Other. When she was talking about how they "met", she kept saying flight. How can he board the plane when its already in flight? Maybe its just a play on words but I can't wait for a new episode.


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG i so shouldnt have read this thread but i couldnt help myself! I saw the first episode of Series2 tonight and was just dying to know more *evil laugh*

keep the comments coming girls


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh laura... you are too funny!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 10, 2006)

Did you all watch last night? Oh man... Sawyer is a total con man. I can't believe how he played them all. He is still hot though! I think this episode proved that Freckles is into the Doctor more than Sawyer. What do you think? I knew it wasn't the Others that had tried to take Sun because of the way they tried to do it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Did you all watch last night? Oh man... Sawyer is a total con man. I can't believe how he played them all. He is still hot though! I think this episode proved that Freckles is into the Doctor more than Sawyer. What do you think? I knew it wasn't the Others that had tried to take Sun because of the way they tried to do it. I can't decide who Freckles is more into. She seemed really hurt that Sawyer used her the way he did. He _is_ a total con man for sure! LOL, Marisol! Yes, he's still hot, though. I knew it wasn't the others too but I was appalled that Charlie did that to Sun.


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty surprised about how much more of an ass Sawyer turned into last ep. But it was to be expected I guess. Still &lt;3 him though..wooo.. Kate &amp; Jack need to hook up already.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Yeah can i just ask that when people want to post about something that happened in a certain episode, can they write *SPOILER* in huge letter before it so people (like moi!) dont accidentally read it. Season 1 only ended here last week so i've to wait ages to see the 2nd season! I'm in the UK and I'm seeing Lost like the US is. I download each episode 2-3 hours after its been played in the US. I download it from Bittorrent or Newsgroups. With my broadband speed, I get a 350meg episode in like 5 minutes. LOVE INTERNET!!! I'm doing that with Desperate Housewives, Lost, The O.C, and a million other TV shows.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mel0* Still &lt;3 him though..wooo.. Kate &amp; Jack need to hook up already. I want Jack and Ana Lucia to hook up.:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I want Jack and Ana Lucia to hook up.:icon_love Yeah, and I can see that happening. I want Sawyer and Kate to hook up!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 12, 2006)

Since the show began, I've always wanted Sawyer and Kate to hook up. They would make a good couple considering both of theyre pasts. Conning and killing n running from the law n stuff. The rebel couple. Theyre cute.



:icon_love


----------



## Laura (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FrillyChimps47* I'm in the UK and I'm seeing Lost like the US is. I download each episode 2-3 hours after its been played in the US. I download it from Bittorrent or Newsgroups. With my broadband speed, I get a 350meg episode in like 5 minutes. LOVE INTERNET!!! I'm doing that with Desperate Housewives, Lost, The O.C, and a million other TV shows.



Good for you


----------



## Laura (Feb 13, 2006)

2nd episode of series 2 airing here tonight.. i cant wait! I love this show


----------



## Marisol (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* 2nd episode of series 2 airing here tonight.. i cant wait! I love this show



Have fun watching it Laura. Share your feedback with us. We love to have another Lostie here... lol


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2006)

Where are my Lost girls? LOL

I liked this episode because it talked more about Sayid and brought bck Danielle. I wonder if this new guy is really an Other? I thought Sawyer was awful... killing the frog. I felt bad for Hurley. The next episode looks great!

FYI - Amazon has the first season on sale for $39. I got mine!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Where are my Lost girls? LOL
I liked this episode because it talked more about Sayid and brought bck Danielle. I wonder if this new guy is really an Other? I thought Sawyer was awful... killing the frog. I felt bad for Hurley. The next episode looks great!

FYI - Amazon has the first season on sale for $39. I got mine!

Yes, I enjoyed getting more background info on Sayid. The new guy sounded believable to me. Why didn't Sayid just go look for where he says the balloon crashed instead of torturing him? I felt sorry for him. And OMG, they didn't push the button in time and nothing happened....or has it? What the heck were all those symbols that popped up? Yes, I hated what Sawyer did to that frog! He looked at it at first like he kinda liked it and wanted to keep it so, wtf!? He just thinks he _has_ to be the bad guy, doesn't he?


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, I enjoyed getting more background info on Sayid. The new guy sounded believable to me. Why didn't Sayid just go look for where he says the balloon crashed instead of torturing him? I felt sorry for him. And OMG, they didn't push the button in time and nothing happened....or has it? What the heck were all those symbols that popped up? Yes, I hated what Sawyer did to that frog! He looked at it at first like he kinda liked it and wanted to keep it so, wtf!? He just _has_ to be the bad guy. I wonder what those symbols mean? If I were Sayid, I would have looked near the lagoon to see if I found the body.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Tonight was GOOOD!! My favorite quote was from Hurley when he said, "See, i'll live alone &amp; be one of those guys, ya know, the crazy guys with the big beard &amp; no clothes who's naked &amp; throws dooty at people."



I HAD to put that for my sig!

Poor Hurley! I felt so bad for him but I loved it when he kicked Sawyer's butt. This whole time i've been thinking Libby was a doctor from the mental hospital so I was shocked at the end to see she was a patient herself! Now i'm wondering if the island has cured her or set her free in the way it has Locke? I can't wait to see her background story.

That "Henry" or whatever his real name is, is CREEPY! I was beginning to feel sorry for him and think he was telling the truth especially when they found the crashed balloon. What a shocker last week's was! How come we haven't been discussing this!?

I can't wait for next week's!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 6, 2006)

This was a great episode! I love Hurley centered episodes. When he was beating up Sawyer, I was laughing and cheering him on. Even though Sawyer is hot as hell, he deserved it. Someone needs to teach him a lesson. When they showed Libby at the mental hospital, my jaw totally dropped



Remember Hurley said that he knew her from somewhere... when they were first in the hatch and they were doing laundry after Ana Lucia's group joined them. He was right!

Henry is creepy and so is Locke! I wonder what his deal is and who the other man is.. the one that he is so afraid of? Next week looks like a great episode.


----------



## smilingface (Apr 6, 2006)

Another great episode. I too was shocked to see Libby in the mental hospital. Also when Hurley found out that his buddy Dave wasn't real was good too. That really threw me. Henry is weird. I can't figure him out. I am surprised they are showing so many new episodes in a row. We haven't had a rerun in a while.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Another great episode. I too was shocked to see Libby in the mental hospital. Also when Hurley found out that his buddy Dave wasn't real was good too. That really threw me. Henry is weird. I can't figure him out. I am surprised they are showing so many new episodes in a row. We haven't had a rerun in a while. I thought it was really sad when Hurley learned thatr Dave was an imaginary friend. I felt sorry for him.
They are bound to do reruns soon... :w***att:


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2006)

Oh My Gawd!!!!

I cannot believe how this episode ended. What the heck is going on? Is Michael an Other now or is he brainwashed? Poor Hurley... he lost his romantic interest. I cannot wait for next week. Sawyer and Anna Lucia had some island lovin'.


----------



## smilingface (May 4, 2006)

Unbelieveable! I think Micheal made a deal with the Others to trade Henry for Walt. Just a guess. Boy, I sure didn't see that coming? I wonder who is dead. And Ana Lucia and Jack's father is strange. Do you think she knows that he was Jack's father? The Sawyer and Ana Lucia hookup was good too. I can't wait until next week!


----------



## ilafa (May 4, 2006)

This episode ROCKEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD!





Can't wait for the next! Wow..


----------



## Quiana (May 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Unbelieveable! I think Micheal made a deal with the Others to trade Henry for Walt. Just a guess. Boy, I sure didn't see that coming? I wonder who is dead. And Ana Lucia and Jack's father is strange. Do you think she knows that he was Jack's father? The Sawyer and Ana Lucia hookup was good too. I can't wait until next week! I agree with the brainwashing thing, but I thought that he was going to free Henry--not shot himself in the arm.



What was that about.....
AND I also think that only Anna Lucia died--- he shot her in the gut



I think that Libby is still alive cause the bullet was infiltrated by whatever she was holding in front of her...

This episode really freaked me out


----------



## ilafa (May 4, 2006)

he framed henry - it will seem like henry shot him in the arm during struggle, but it's possible that he will let henry leave an michael will keep his cover - keep losties believe he's not the Other


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Oh My Gawd!!!!
I cannot believe how this episode ended. What the heck is going on? Is Michael an Other now or is he brainwashed? Poor Hurley... he lost his romantic interest. I cannot wait for next week. *Sawyer and Anna Lucia had some island lovin'*.

LOL 'bout time someone got it on! I loved it when Sawyer pinned her down and said, "Whatcha gonna do now Muchacha!?" I was like, "Mmmm, GET IT ON!"





Yes, this ending was quite the shocker!



I think Michael has been brainwashed and perhaps an Other now. It didn't seem like he wanted to kill Ana. Maybe he does think it's a way for him to get his son back? Libby was holding the blankets for her and Hurley's picnic so i'm not sure that was enough to save her but we'll see. I got chills when Henry told John that he had come for him because he's one of the good ones. Creepy!

Can't wait for next week's show!


----------



## Lyndebe (May 4, 2006)

why did Ana Lucia give Henry the knife to cut himself loose in the first place?? what was her plan?


----------



## ilafa (May 4, 2006)

maybe to execute him properly


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* why did Ana Lucia give Henry the knife to cut himself loose in the first place?? what was her plan? To make it seem like he fought her and that she had to kill him.
I think that he was brainwashed. Remember when he said "They are animals" but then he said that "it was mostly women and that they were harmless." Come on man... get your story straight!

I got the chills too when henry told locke that he was coming for him. I hope nothing happens to Ecko.


----------



## girl_geek (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I thought something was up as soon as Michael said he had seen their camp -- he could never get close enough to the Others without them knowing it!



Though I wasn't expecting him to start shooting everyone!


----------



## Marisol (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Yeah, I thought something was up as soon as Michael said he had seen their camp -- he could never get close enough to the Others without them knowing it!



Though I wasn't expecting him to start shooting everyone! Do you all think that Libby is dead? I think not... she was probably carrying something that protected her from the bullet. However, if she is alive, then Michael would be in trouble.


----------



## Marisol (May 11, 2006)

Anyone watch tonight's episode? Here are my thoughts on it:

I missed the first 20 minutes or so of the show and started watching when Jack asked Sawyer for the heroin. I was so sad for Hurley when he was with Libby. I could feel his pain and now we won't find out anymore of her backstory unless Hurley remembers her from the mental hospital. I almost thought she would spill everything about Michael when she was able to talk but the writers are keeping us in suspense.

It was pretty cool that they found another hatch. I wonder if the Others were in there when Michael shot Ana Lucia &amp; Libby. Have they been watching them all this time? Next week's episode looks really good. I have been trying to avoid reading any spoilers because I love the suspense of this show. All I have heard is that the season finale will be awesome!


----------



## ilafa (May 11, 2006)

The last epi was so emotionally tense. I loved how Locke and Eko functioned together and the Libby and Hurley part was so sad - the blanket thing





I don't have enough selfdiscipline to stop myself and not read spoilers, but man, this show is so full of stories and hints that only epi recaps can ruin the experience. I've read a lot of spoilers for the last epi and they were an atom compared to the whole epi.

The writers of this show are gods. Did anyone notice that psychic? That was the one that told Claire to go on the plane to LA.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ilafa* The last epi was so emotionally tense. I loved how Locke and Eko functioned together and the Libby and Hurley part was so sad - the blanket thing




I don't have enough selfdiscipline to stop myself and not read spoilers, but man, this show is so full of stories and hints that only epi recaps can ruin the experience. I've read a lot of spoilers for the last epi and they were an atom compared to the whole epi.

The writers of this show are gods. *Did anyone notice that psychic? That was the one that told Claire to go on the plane to LA*.

Oh my goodness, you're right! I didn't realize that last night! How freaky!
Marisol, you missed alot! I need to fill you in!


----------



## Marisol (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Marisol, you missed alot! I need to fill you in! Tell me more... tell me more!


----------



## girl_geek (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Tell me more... tell me more! Try this link... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Episode...eason_2%29#.3F


----------



## bluebird26 (May 13, 2006)

cant wait to see the next one


----------



## Marisol (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Try this link... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Episode...eason_2%29#.3F Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## Mari168 (May 13, 2006)

I'm so happy that I have found LOST fans on this site too. Now this site is definitely the best site in the world








Not one person I know friends or family watch this show and it is truly a show I am crazy about! I just can't get enough of it and it keeps me riveted with my mouth open half of the time.

The Hurley thing broke my heart and I still hope that they add more to Libby's back story.

Can't wait for the season finale!!!!

Marilyn


----------



## ilafa (May 13, 2006)

lol did anyone notice that women are punshed for having sex outside marriage? shannon died shortly after having sex with sayid and ana lucia died after having sex with sawyer


----------



## Marisol (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ilafa* lol did anyone notice that women are punshed for having sex outside marriage? shannon died shortly after having sex with sayid and ana lucia died after having sex with sawyer That is quite a coincidence.

Marilyn - glad that you joined the LOST fun. I got addicted to the show last summer and haven't missed an episode since then. I even bought the first season and will probably buy the second one when it comes out.


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ilafa* lol did anyone notice that women are punshed for having sex outside marriage? shannon died shortly after having sex with sayid and ana lucia died after having sex with sawyer Yeah, I've read websites that pointed that out -- It never occurred to me that it was premarital sex (the websites always just say, "It's like a horror movie, if you have sex you die!", but that is right since Sun and Jin are still alive!



Though why is it only the women that are dying?
Maybe the show's writers are just trying to add more drama by hooking people up them killing them off! Though I think next time they should kill off the guy that has sex! lol


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Season finale is on tonight!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 25, 2006)

Ok, anybody knows when the next season start?


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 25, 2006)

I'm not sure, I think this season started in mid-late Sept. That is a LOOOONNNNG time to wait! The Lost forum that I read is so busy that I can't even read the posts with everyone's theories and it's driving me nuts LOL

I'm just so in awe right now of all that happened!

HQ

Originally Posted by *ilafa* I don't have enough selfdiscipline to stop myself and not read spoilers, but man, this show is so full of stories and hints that only epi recaps can ruin the experience. I've read a lot of spoilers for the last epi and they were an atom compared to the whole epi.

LOL You sound exactly like me. For almost the whole season I've been reading an entire play by play of each epi before it airs. For the finale though, I did not allow myself to even go to the forum where I read them, because I know I don't have the self control to go there and not read the spoiler! I really wanted this week to be a surprise, because I often find myself thinking at the end of a show, that it would have been so much better if I hadn't seen it coming. I was right, I LOVED tonight with the element of surprise in there. WEE!!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *HarleyQuin* I'm not sure, I think this season started in mid-late Sept. That is a LOOOONNNNG time to wait! The Lost forum that I read is so busy that I can't even read the posts with everyone's theories and it's driving me nuts LOL
I'm just so in awe right now of all that happened!

HQ

Dang!!! That's too long to wait!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Awesome season finale!!


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Holy chit! I was so tense for the past two hours. I was sooooooo glad that they did this season finale in two hours rather than breaking it into two episodes. There is so much to talk about...

Libby - she came back! Well, its a flash back but she came back which I think means that we will learn more about her. Why was she in a mental hospital with Hurley? At first, I didnt recognize her because of her funky hair do.

Charlie- I was so glad he had more screen time. I miss his silly ways. I am so glad he and Claire kissed. Hopefully it means something because we all know he cares for her and her child.

Locke &amp; Eko - WTF! Are they alive? I don't know whose side to pick since I think that they are both right in what they are thinking. I thought for sure that Eko had died when the dynomite when off. I am glad that he didn't. I wonder is his Jesus stick is safe? lol

Desmond - he is back too! Wow, it seems like he has gone through a lot. I wonder if not pressing the button really caused the plane to crash. And I couldnt believe his girl friend is still looking for him. What a way to end the episode!

Hurley - why do you think he was spared? Why did they choose to send him back? I am so curious.

Jack/Kate/Sawyer - what is going to happen to them?!?!?!?! I hope they don't make Kate choose one or the other cause that would be really lame.

Micheal &amp; Walt - I am glad that they are reunited. I wonder if they will indeed find their way back to civilization. I still want to know why they took Walt in the first place.

Sayid/Sun/Jin - What happened with them?

Henry Gale - what a creepy mofo!

All I gotta say is that its going to be a looooooooooooong summer!


----------



## redrocks (May 25, 2006)

OMG!!! That was SOOO good last night!!!!

All the twists and some answers, but even more questions now.






How do they expect us to wait until the fall to see a new episode? That's going to drive me mad! I need to watch LOST! I feel like an addict going through withdrawal!





Maybe I'll rent the first season on DVD and watch it again! Heee Hee!

I really hope Lock and Eko are alive! They are fantastic characters.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Holy chit! I was so tense for the past two hours. I was sooooooo glad that they did this season finale in two hours rather than breaking it into two episodes. There is so much to talk about...
Libby - she came back! Well, its a flash back but she came back which I think means that we will learn more about her. Why was she in a mental hospital with Hurley? At first, I didnt recognize her because of her funky hair do.

Charlie- I was so glad he had more screen time. I miss his silly ways. I am so glad he and Claire kissed. Hopefully it means something because we all know he cares for her and her child.

Locke &amp; Eko - WTF! Are they alive? I don't know whose side to pick since I think that they are both right in what they are thinking. I thought for sure that Eko had died when the dynomite when off. I am glad that he didn't. I wonder is his Jesus stick is safe? lol

Desmond - he is back too! Wow, it seems like he has gone through a lot. I wonder if not pressing the button really caused the plane to crash. And I couldnt believe his girl friend is still looking for him. What a way to end the episode!

Hurley - why do you think he was spared? Why did they choose to send him back? I am so curious.

Jack/Kate/Sawyer - what is going to happen to them?!?!?!?! I hope they don't make Kate choose one or the other cause that would be really lame.

Micheal &amp; Walt - I am glad that they are reunited. I wonder if they will indeed find their way back to civilization. I still want to know why they took Walt in the first place.

Sayid/Sun/Jin - What happened with them?

Henry Gale - what a creepy mofo!

All I gotta say is that its going to be a looooooooooooong summer!

LOL Very well said!


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 25, 2006)

My mind was totally blown through the whole episode.

Things that I'm wondering are:

Libby said her dead husbands name was David. We know that NOTHING on Lost is a coincidence. So is this the same Dave that Hurley was having visions of?

What is with the guy monitoring the electromagnetism for Penelope looking SO much like Jack. Could be just my eyes imagining things, but this guy really looks like Matthew Fox! http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/7403/russian3hz.jpg

Sadly, I think Desmond is dead. Didn't he take his book with him that was pretty much what he had saved for the moment of his death? It was like he went down there with the key, knowing he wouldn't be coming back.

Ugh, what am I going to watch all summer?

HQ


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Awesome season finale!! ditto for me!


----------



## ilafa (May 25, 2006)

the first episode of season 3 is on october 4th.

i really don't think they would kill off Locke and Desmond. If they would, I think killing off Locke is much more possible as he in a way fulfilled his destiny with finding out what happens when you don't push the button. Desmond couldn't be killed off because of the ending with Pen Widmore looking for him IMHO. i really don't know. The ending was a clear hint that they WILL be found someday and if not rescued, there will be fresh new characters - Pen and her crew maybe





i hope it's not just my emotions speaking, as I really like Locke and Desmond (I'm not fond of Eko and his fanatism, it creeps me out), but I'm almost certain that they survived. I just can't fit Charlies reaction in all this stuff - why was he so careless about Locke, Desmond and Eko? He didn't even bother going back and checking on them! Is it because Eko pushed him off? He showed us how selfish he is in previous epis, so this could be possible.

I liked the fake Henry Gale though. He seemed so cool and like he had everything under control. I also think that Walt and Michael will never get away. Did anyone notice the look Jack gave to Kate before the other covered their heads? what do you think it meant? I first thought that they will start shooting





What about that foot with 4 toes? wasn't that a "what the heck" moment or what





I love lost!


----------



## ilafa (May 25, 2006)

triple post - the screen just freezed during posting, sorry


----------



## ilafa (May 25, 2006)

triple post - the screen just freezed during posting, sorry


----------



## Quiana (May 25, 2006)

I admit I skipped to the last page of this post so if this has already been brought up...sorry. BUT...did anyone notice that the guy that pushed the button before Desmond was the army captain or whatever that paid Sayid to torture his army friend??? (and also Brother Justin from Carnivale, another show (HBO) I am waiting to come back!!) AND...I hope they do not kill off Mr. Eko...that is a fine a** man that I would climb like a tree....whew lawd...is it hot in here?


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Quiana* I admit I skipped to the last page of this post so if this has already been brought up...sorry. BUT...did anyone notice that the guy that pushed the button before Desmond was the army captain or whatever that paid Sayid to torture his army friend??? I didn't realize that. I'll have to go back and watch that episode. 

Quote:
AND...I hope they do not kill off Mr. Eko...that is a fine a** man that I would climb like a tree....whew lawd...is it hot in here? LMAO! I like Eko too and hope he's alive! I love the way he talks!
Did anyone notice the hot girl on girl action between Kate and Alex? Hahaha!

Check it out...






I bet Sawyer would like to be "caught in a net" with them. lol I thought it was cute and funny how that he really thought "caught in a net" was sexual innuendo.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Quiana* I admit I skipped to the last page of this post so if this has already been brought up...sorry. BUT...did anyone notice that the guy that pushed the button before Desmond was the army captain or whatever that paid Sayid to torture his army friend??? OMG, I didn't notice that. Good catch!
I liked the little moment Kate and Jack shared before the "system failure", and Sawyer looking like a very bitter third wheel.

And this whole Pen Widmore thing has me all befuddled - does she know Desmond has been on the Island all this time, or has she just been looking for him all these years, or is her involvement not related to Desmond at all but with what's going on at the Island and she has no clue he's there?

Originally Posted by *HarleyQuin* What is with the guy monitoring the electromagnetism for Penelope looking SO much like Jack. Could be just my eyes imagining things, but this guy really looks like Matthew Fox! That's exactly what I thought! I wonder if that's just a random coincidence, or if it has some bearing on the plot. I feel dumb for even writing that, because when is anything just a 'random coincidence' on Lost?
I can't wait until October!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

And what was up with that big fake looking bird that said Hurley's name?! Creepy! Wasn't that same bird in the last season?


----------



## Amandine (May 26, 2006)

OMG. Wikipedia had a great write up on the final episode and ties up tons of literary references that I wouldn't have picked up... ever. Here are some of my thoughts:

Libby: How weird is that coinsidense? Not that I believe it is. It a little too weird that she would pay for Desmonds coffee, sit down with this strange man for a bit, and then give away a gorgeous boat that her husband named after her. I think something's up. And it is a little too weird that her husband shares the same name name as Hurley's "imaginary friend" and that she first met him in an institution.

Henry Gale: Yeah, he is a creepy little twerp. Part of my wanted to punt him over the four-toed statue for being such a little twit.

Did anyone get chills when Siayid and Jack were hatching their plan to burn the special leaves that create black smoke?

J: Black smoke, huh?

S: Yes. This time they will know it means we are coming.

Penelope's Father: Call me crazy, but isn't he the same guy Jack was seeing in Season One when he thought he saw his father on the island? I'm almost positive that it is.

Kate: OMG. Sawyer or Jack!! Just pick one. *sigh*

Charlie and Claire: Yay!!!!! I love that they finally kissed.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 26, 2006)

No, Penelope's dad and Jack's dad are definitely different people. I just checked the Tivo recordings because you had piqued my interest lol

Different actors visually and in the credits. I was trying to dig up some screen caps online but my 15 mo. old is on a mission to destroy the world, so I'll look when I get back on later LOL


----------



## Amandine (May 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *HarleyQuin* No, Penelope's dad and Jack's dad are definitely different people. I just checked the Tivo recordings because you had piqued my interest lol
Different actors visually and in the credits. I was trying to dig up some screen caps online but my 15 mo. old is on a mission to destroy the world, so I'll look when I get back on later LOL

No no no. LOL!! I totally get that they are two different people. What I was saying is the episode where Jack thinks that he's seeing his dad on the island... but its not his dad. I thought the person/image he did see was the person who played Penelope's dad. I could have totally been confused during the episode when he was seeing his dad though. I wasn't as addicted at the time. I'll have to grab Season 1 and double check now.

Plus, I had a big OC addiction at the time, so I might be mistaking Calen Nichol (same actor who played Penelope's dad) with scenes from Lost.

Ooooh! The obsession begins



(But in a good way)

Lost connections will keep me entertained all summer


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2006)

I am so glad that there are so many Lost fans. Now I am going to have to dig up my season 1 DVD and watch it again. Hopedfully season 2 DVD will come out before the 3rd season starts.

I have a few questions:

Remember when they originally found the TNT, how come it was soooooooo easy for Eko to get it this time around?

What was the deal with the statue? Do you think that the smoke signal was Sayid &amp; Co?

What happened with Bernard and Rose? They seem to feature everyone in this final episode except them.


----------



## Amandine (May 26, 2006)

I have a few questions:

*Remember when they originally found the TNT, how come it was soooooooo easy for Eko to get it this time around? *

They moved it from the French lady's boat, remember. I think that's how that guy blew himself up. And since Charlie was there when it happened, he knew where to find it.

*What happened with Bernard and Rose? They seem to feature everyone in this final episode except them.*

I don't know about Rose, but Bernard saved Claire and Aaron from the projectile hatch door

I want to know what's up with the statue too!


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amandine* I have a few questions: 
*Remember when they originally found the TNT, how come it was soooooooo easy for Eko to get it this time around? *

They moved it from the French lady's boat, remember. I think that's how that guy blew himself up. And since Charlie was there when it happened, he knew where to find it.

Thanks Amandine!


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 27, 2006)

Amandine said exactly what I was thinking about the TNT. I think that's exactly it.

As for Rose and Bernard... as much as I liked them, I think the shows that revolved around them were just a plot device used to show the healing powers of the island. We already knew the island had healed Locke, but I think the Rose/Bernard episode was meant to beat us over the head with the fact and make sure we understood it, because I think it's going to be important at some point. Now unfortunately, they'll probably fall back into the background for a while, since they aren't as adventurous as some of the other main characters.

HQ


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2006)

I was just watching the season ! DVD. Do any of you remember in the first episode where Jack, Kate and Charlie go to the cockpit to see if they can find the transmitter. They found one of the pilots and he was alive and then "something" killed him. Then the three of them ran away... what was it that they were running away from? I don't know if I ever found out.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 28, 2006)

Marisol, they never outright explained what it was that they saw, or what killed the pilot. Typical with Lost, they show us a mystery and don't revisit it until we've mostly forgotten about it LOL

I think we are supposed to assume that it's the smoke monster, aka that thing that Eko looked at and saw all the images of his past, and the thing that we've caught a glimpse of 2 or 3 times here and there, but never have been given any real info about.

HQ


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *HarleyQuin* Marisol, they never outright explained what it was that they saw, or what killed the pilot. Typical with Lost, they show us a mystery and don't revisit it until we've mostly forgotten about it LOL
I think we are supposed to assume that it's the smoke monster, aka that thing that Eko looked at and saw all the images of his past, and the thing that we've caught a glimpse of 2 or 3 times here and there, but never have been given any real info about.

HQ

I wondered if that is what it was. That is why I love this show... so many possibilities.


----------

